# thoughts on finals location concerns



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

I just gotta stop and say thank you from the bottom of my heart to vince Miranda and his audio xperts yacaville wrecking crew and brian Mitchell. these guys encouraged me deeply this week end by their attitude and example. it is always humbling when you see moments like this. they recharged me on so many levels . thank you.

now to get to the meat. it saddens me how we have lost proper perspective of the condition and significance that made a unified finals happen. where finals is hosted is really not the point. it is an annual moment not a monthly inconvenience. most of you would quit if every weekend you had to drive 24 hours every time you wanted to compete. and you would be right to.

yes finals is a big investment. but that is is exactly why effort has to be put into developing an aggressive local and regional scene. then you can only make the long trip once. so the solution is to take care of home and then get pumped about going against the best at the national level. more when i get beck from the gym


----------

